# Excessive panting, shaking and then urination.



## yuugi (May 6, 2009)

Tilda is my 15 month old PWC. She was spayed 3 months ago,

She had a bad case of diarrhea three days ago, so i skipped dinner that day and gave her plenty of water instead. The next day she didn't poop in the morning so i gave her just a little bit of kibble.

In the afternoon she did a small solid poop, so i assumed whatever was upsetting her was gone. I then gave her another small portion of kibble and half an hour later she had explosive diarrhea in her crate. 
She didn't poop anymore after, neither has she pooped today. 

I gave her plenty of fluids again, and in the afternoon gave her a little bit of bland rice and water.

Three hours after her meal she started panting heavily and shivering, like she was very cold. She started closing her eyes as well. 
I went to her to check what was wrong, she got up and did a huge puddle of pee right in front of me. She hasn't peed in the house since she was 3 months old so i assume this has something to do with the panting and shivering.

I took her outside and she peed two more times, just a little bit. She never really pees more than once when we go outside(except for marking) and it's never such a huge puddle. 

Could it be that her diarrhea and lack of food caused her to have low blood sugar, or is there more to this?
She is acting normal again, but i'm kinda worried.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You need to see the vet. Diarrhea happens but the shaking, urination etc makes me think she may be sicker than just an upset stomach. Please have her seen.


----------



## soliaris (Sep 27, 2009)

yuugi how is everything? got better i hope? panting and shaking often accompany pain; let us know how things are;if this continue - please visit the vet asap


----------



## yuugi (May 6, 2009)

The diarrhea cleared up after a few days. It happened after i gave her a piece of chicken so i'm sure she must be allergic to it.

I took her to the vet the next day and we ran a full blood panel as well a urine analysis. Her blood values are all normal(i asked them to check her thyroid levels because she is becoming increasingly anxious and fearful but nothing came up,and wow the tests were pricey). 
No bacteria present in the urine either.

The vet believes she had low blood sugar because of little to no food, since i kept her mostly on liquids.

I also found the culprit for the urination. I had given her rice on her bowl, but since i was worried about her not getting enough water i filled the bowl to the top with water. That's a lot more water than she usually drinks.

The problem was she doesn't let me know when she needs to be let out since i keep her on a schedule since day one. Alot of water and dog that doesn't tell me when she needs to be let out =puddle of pee for me to clean.
She hasn't peed inside again since that day.

We are going to start her on clomicalm for her anxiety and fear. They are becoming so aggravating that i just can't reach her in order to train her. Almost anything makes her scared now. She is extremely noise reactive and also reactive of other things. I think throughout a normal day she runs to the crate over various different things.

Things that made her cower in fear and run into the crate today include:
-Me molding pie dough.
-Me using aluminium foil.
-One of my guinea pigs was running really fast in her cage and made a bit of noise.

This isn't just a common moment of fear that comes and goes, this is she running into the crate for safety and coming out an hour later or not at all.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

both of my great danes are allergic to chicken (or preservatives or hormones fed to chickens) and will have explosive diarrhea if they eat it. i keep it away from them at all costs!

the fear reactions you describe are very unusual for corgis. both of my corgis have been the boldest dogs i have ever known, most especially my female. have you had her hearing and eyesight checked? i wonder if either or both of those senses are not what they should be and if that's the case, it could explain her fearful reaction to normal, every day things.


----------



## yuugi (May 6, 2009)

I know, that was the reason i wanted a corgi in the first place :/

In the end she is terribly undersized for a Corgi, only 8.5 kgs and looking like a mini version of a normal Corgi(still a cutie pie though).
Despite alot of socialization to all sorts of scenarios since she was a little puppy, by the time she became 8 months old or so, she became extra fearful and extremely anxious(thankfully she isn't afraid of people or dogs, instead she becomes insanely hyper in these situations).

I've gone to the vet several time for different health checkups and she has a clean bill of health. I've also tried Rescue Remedy and a DAP diffuser before i went with Clomicalm.

But after two different vets recommend it, and after i see her quality of life decreasing due to her increasing phobias i'm going to give drugs a try.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Um well my dog pees liek 4 or 5 times if her tummy hurts and she can't seem to figure out if she needs to pee or poop. She'll try to pee and pee and pee before figuring out she has to poop and then start pooping diarrhea.

But yes, I recommend seeing a vet because it does sound like something is wrong if she's shivering or panting. Perhaps she has some sort of parasite or worms that she recently got?


----------

